# Duff



## lakercapt

As time goes on we all look back at our time at sea and certain things spring up.(Nostalgia)
I have been on the INTERNET getting some recipes for that wonderful staple, Duff (what won't fatten will fill).
I have tried several of the recipes but they don't seem to be right.
Maybe a ships cook or second cook and baker point me in the right direction and I can turn out a good DUFF.
We had several variations but the main one was with dried fruit.
Would be grateful for secret recipe.


----------



## ben27

morning lakercapt.sn supporter.heres a steam pudding that will do the job,1.5cups of flour.one 1/4 teaspoon of salt.1 teaspoon of baking powder.3 teaspoons of sugar,1 tablespoon of butter.milk to mix.sift flour,salt and baking powder together,add sugar.rub in butter and mix to a soft dough with sufficiant milk.place in a greasedbasin.mix,and pour the following syrup over:-2 tablespoons sugar,1 tablespoon golden syrup or honey.and 1 cup boiling water.dissolve sugar and golden syrup in boiling water.do not cover basin.stand basin in a saucepan of boiling water(water to come half-way up the side of basin).put lid on saucepan and steam 3/4 of an hour.try it and enjoy.ben27


----------



## oldman 80

Hey Ben 27 - Thanks for that - it's years and years and years since I last had Duff.
I can't wait to get down to the supermarket to get all the gear, and give it a go.
Keep posting - a post a day keeps the doctor away - that's what I reckon.
(Thumb)


----------



## Keltic Star

Board of Trade Duff, now that brings back memories together with Spotted Dick and Oxtail Jardinere on Thursday nights dinner and of course 14 legged seagull with bread sauce for Sunday lunch.


----------



## oldman 80

Hi again ben 27,
Right then, Was it Einstien who said that ? [the E=Mc (squared) guy]
Come to think of it I think it might have been.
The version I heard though (the Scottish Version) was:-
"X" --- an Unknown Quantity, _and_
"Spurt" ----- a drip under pressure.
I'm off to the supermarket shortly (I go late in the day, as that's when they do the "markdowns" on the prices ).
I'm the worlds worst cook, as I never had to do it at sea, so never really learned the art.
I'll have a go though, and if successfull it'll give me something to brag about to the ladies who run the local RSL club when I go there on Friday.
In fact, I might even be a bit more cunning, and talk one of them into cooking it for me. (*))
They're really good cooks, so they are. Real country ladies.
Aye, the Board of Trade stuff was good.


----------



## lakercapt

Thanks Ben27 I will give it a try but as the golden syrup is tough to find here I will use maple syrup in its place unti I get to a specially shop that sells the syrup.


----------



## oldman 80

lakercapt said:


> Thanks Ben27 I will give it a try but as the golden syrup is tough to find here I will use maple syrup in its place unti I get to a specially shop that sells the syrup.


No problem with the golden stuff where I am in OZ - I got a jar last night at the IGA supermarket.(Thumb)


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Hi lakercapt, This is from my old B.O.T. cookbook....4oz breadcrumbs,4oz flour (plain),1teaspoon baking powder, a pinch of salt, 1 teaspoon of mixed spice, 2 oz brown sugar, 2 oz fat (lard/dripping) 1 1/2 oz currants 1 1/2 oz raisins, 1/2 oz mixed peel and 1 dessert spoonful of treacle.
Sieve flour salt and baking powder together, add spice. Rub in the fat then add all other ingredients. mix the treacle with a little water together and make into a "slack" mix. Put into a greased bowl, cover with cloth, place in boiling water to cover and boil for 2 1/2 hours or steam for 3 hours. Serve with custard and enjoy.


----------



## Varley

Not only a failure to specify the fat as suet but I would have said that it would come out the wrong shape for elephant's tool.


----------



## Ben Boat Jim

I tried out ben27's duff recipe yesterday and must say it was'nt too bad, maybe a bit generous with the salt and sugar, but i enjoyed it.
Perhaps with a bit of tweaking, like an addition of currants or dried fruit to flavour it up a bit.

Kind Regards Jim Morrison


----------



## oldman 80

Varley said:


> Not only a failure to specify the fat as suet but I would have said that it would come out the wrong shape for elephant's tool.


*Revelation. 21*
[1] And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea.
[2] And I John saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down from God out of heaven, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband.
[3] And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.
[4] And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.
[5] And he that sat upon the throne said, Behold, I make all things new. And he said unto me, Write: for these words are true and faithful.
[6] And he said unto me, It is done. I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely.
[7] He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.
[8] But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and *****mongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death.
[9] And there came unto me one of the seven angels which had the seven vials full of the seven last plagues, and talked with me, saying, Come hither, I will shew thee the bride, the Lamb's wife.
[10] And he carried me away in the spirit to a great and high mountain, and shewed me that great city, the holy Jerusalem, descending out of heaven from God,
[11] Having the glory of God: and her light was like unto a stone most precious, even like a jasper stone, clear as crystal;
[12] And had a wall great and high, and had twelve gates, and at the gates twelve angels, and names written thereon, which are the names of the twelve tribes of the children of Israel:
[13] On the east three gates; on the north three gates; on the south three gates; and on the west three gates.
[14] And the wall of the city had twelve foundations, and in them the names of the twelve apostles of the Lamb.
[15] And he that talked with me had a golden reed to measure the city, and the gates thereof, and the wall thereof.
[16] And the city lieth foursquare, and the length is as large as the breadth: and he measured the city with the reed, twelve thousand furlongs. The length and the breadth and the height of it are equal.
[17] And he measured the wall thereof, an hundred and forty and four cubits, according to the measure of a man, that is, of the angel.
[18] And the building of the wall of it was of jasper: and the city was pure gold, like unto clear glass.
[19] And the foundations of the wall of the city were garnished with all manner of precious stones. The first foundation was jasper; the second, sapphire; the third, a chalcedony; the fourth, an emerald;
[20] The fifth, sardonyx; the sixth, sardius; the seventh, chrysolite; the eighth, beryl; the ninth, a topaz; the tenth, a chrysoprasus; the eleventh, a jacinth; the twelfth, an amethyst.
[21] And the twelve gates were twelve pearls; every several gate was of one pearl: and the street of the city was pure gold, as it were transparent glass.
[22] And I saw no temple therein: for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it.
[23] And the city had no need of the sun, neither of the moon, to shine in it: for the glory of God did lighten it, and the Lamb is the light thereof.
[24] And the nations of them which are saved shall walk in the light of it: and the kings of the earth do bring their glory and honour into it.
[25] And the gates of it shall not be shut at all by day: for there shall be no night there.
[26] And they shall bring the glory and honour of the nations into it.
[27] And there shall in no wise enter into it any thing that defileth, neither whatsoever worketh abomination, or maketh a lie: but they which are written in the Lamb's book of life.
________________________________________


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Varley said:


> Not only a failure to specify the fat as suet but I would have said that it would come out the wrong shape for elephant's tool.


Failure to understand what you,re on about!!


----------



## PeterDD

Thanks to ben27 and Alan Tyler - tried your recipes for Duff and found them to be very good. Made and enjoyed a very good Merchant Navy Duff today.


----------



## Bridie

Hi

I posted pictures from _Nautical Cookery Book 1928_ and one of the pages asked for was for Plum Duff. 

Here's the link:

Plum Duff


----------



## lakercapt

Thanks Guys
Now I have the recipes stored and am in the process of trying them.
To hell with the waist line!!!!
Both brought back memories of serving my time with Ropners (hence what won't fatten will fill)


----------



## John Rogers

ALAN TYLER said:


> Hi lakercapt, This is from my old B.O.T. cookbook....4oz breadcrumbs,4oz flour (plain),1teaspoon baking powder, a pinch of salt, 1 teaspoon of mixed spice, 2 oz brown sugar, 2 oz fat (lard/dripping) 1 1/2 oz currants 1 1/2 oz raisins, 1/2 oz mixed peel and 1 dessert spoonful of treacle.
> Sieve flour salt and baking powder together, add spice. Rub in the fat then add all other ingredients. mix the treacle with a little water together and make into a "slack" mix. Put into a greased bowl, cover with cloth, place in boiling water to cover and boil for 2 1/2 hours or steam for 3 hours. Serve with custard and enjoy.


Alan, the ingredients look great,however are the oz measures correct. It would not make very large duff. Is that per man.??


----------



## Binnacle

My memory is a bit hazy but weren't duffs at one time cooked in the galley steam cooker. Perhaps it was just tankers that had the steam cookers ?. I was on a couple of tankers 45/47 and they had steam cookers. On the British Dragoon in Abadan as the galley stove remained unlit during loading the steam cooker was used for all meals. I can't remember about the duff aboard but as she was a very poor feeder the minimum dried fruit would have been used to maintain the low feeding standards we endured. I think the elf-n-safety clamped down on the use of these cookers.


----------



## oldman 80

Well I got mine cooked O.K.
It was Good despite the fact that I am the worlds worst cook.
Some of the local ladies are going to give it a go down the club next week, or the week after, when the painters get out of the kitchen.
Thanks again, old timer ben 27.


----------



## Varley

ALAN TYLER said:


> Failure to understand what you,re on about!!


Alan, I put the elephant bit, rather boring, story elsewhere on SN - if I stumble across it again I'll post. But surely it should be suet rather than another fat shouldn't it?


----------



## trotterdotpom

I think suet and lard are more or less the same thing, just from different animals.

Duff is crap anyway, can someone tell me how to make chocolate eclairs?

The Four Horsemen of the Apocolypse seem to have invaded Oldman 80's computer .... is this the beginning of the end? Don't say the Mayans were serious after all!

John T


----------



## Ray Mac

trotterdotpom said:


> I think suet and lard are more or less the same thing, just from different animals.
> 
> Duff is crap anyway, can someone tell me how to make chocolate éclairs?
> 
> The Four Horsemen of the Apocolypse seem to have invaded Oldman 80's computer .... is this the beginning of the end? Don't say the Mayans were serious after all!
> 
> John T


Choux Pastry for éclairs,Beef suet for the steamed puddings(Wave)(Fly)
Ray(Read)


----------



## funnelstays

oldman 80 said:


> No problem with the golden stuff where I am in OZ - I got a jar last night at the IGA supermarket.(Thumb)


No problems in NS I get mine at the Atlantic Superstore.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Burned Toast said:


> Choux Pastry for éclairs,Beef suet for the steamed puddings(Wave)(Fly)
> Ray(Read)


Thanks Ray. Is that the Chattanooga Choux Choux?

John T


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Varley said:


> Alan, I put the elephant bit, rather boring, story elsewhere on SN - if I stumble across it again I'll post. But surely it should be suet rather than another fat shouldn't it?


Just checked the recipe again and it just says "fat"


----------



## ALAN TYLER

John Rogers said:


> Allan, the ingrediants look great,however are The oz correct.It would not make very large duff. Is that per man.


 Well spotted, correct measures wrong recipe, that was for Plum pudding!! now for Plum Duff....1/2lb flour, 1/2lb breadcrumbs, 1/2 lb suet, 3oz each of currants and sultanas and raisins, 1oz peel, 1 tablespoon syrup, 1 teaspoonful spice, 3oz sugar, 2 eggs and milk to mix. Clean and stone the fruit, chop the suet and peel and mix all the dry ingredients. Warm the syrup in a little milk and add to dry mix, beat up the eggs with sufficient milk to make the Alan. mixture to a dropping consistency, put in a greased basin cover with g/proof paper and steam for 4 hours. Hope this sounds a bit better


----------



## John Rogers

Thanks Alan,when it comes to eating I have to watch you belly robbers. What you had would fit in a big mug. This looks to be much better.
John.


----------



## Gareth Jones

trotterdotpom said:


> I think suet and lard are more or less the same thing, just from different animals.
> 
> Duff is crap anyway, can someone tell me how to make chocolate eclairs?
> 
> The Four Horsemen of the Apocolypse seem to have invaded Oldman 80's computer .... is this the beginning of the end? Don't say the Mayans were serious after all!
> 
> John T


 I think Suet is beef fat which surrounds the kidneys - Dripping is other beef fat - Lard is pig fat.


----------



## John Rogers

You are correct about suet,dripping is the residue of beef or pork. Lard is
Fat from the abdomen of a pig that is rendered and clarified for use in cooking.
It goes to your ribs and ass when too much of it is eaten.
As kids we would eat dripping spread on bread with a little salt and pepper,that was your meal.


----------



## Dickyboy

Gawd! This making my mouth water, especially as the cold weather has come back. Can you buy a decent Duff anywhere? It's not worth the effort to cook for one.


----------



## John Rogers

Dickyboy!there are some recipes where you can make one in a large mug in a microwave oven,takes about two minutes. I will ask my better half if she still has them. Or you can try a search on the Internet.


----------



## John Rogers

I just done search for Cake in a mug recipies and I got about two pages worth.
I am on my iPad so I could not post the website,or I am too dumb to do it.


----------



## Dickyboy

John Rogers said:


> Dickyboy!there are some recipes where you can make one in a large mug in a microwave oven,takes about two minutes. I will ask my better half if she still has them. Or you can try a search on the Internet.


Thanks very much John. I'll leave it to your Mrs if you don't mind. (Flowers) <------ For your Mrs


----------



## John Rogers

Here we go Dickyboy these even have pictures for oldies like us. The wife and I have made them a couple of times. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/delicious-snacks-in-a-mug


http://www.cookingclassy.com/2012/03/cinnamon-roll-mug-cake-made-in-3-minutes/


http://bargainhoot.com/2011/01/24/new-cake-in-a-cup-recipe-even-easier-and-better/


----------



## Dickyboy

Cor! Many thanks John, I'll have a go at 'em in a day or so. [=P]


----------



## John Rogers

Dickyboy said:


> Cor! Many thanks John, I'll have a go at 'em in a day or so. [=P]


Just be careful not to burn you mouth (They are Hot) [=P]and they are habit forming.B\)


----------



## Fred Field

trotterdotpom said:


> I think suet and lard are more or less the same thing, just from different animals?
> John T


NO!!
Suet, normally sold in the UK as 'shredded suet', is the fat case from round the kidneys of cattle.
Lard is the 'rendered down' product made from the fat, from anywhere, on a pig. It was usually put through a 'mincer', 'grinder' to the citizen of N. America, then heated and the resulting liquid drained off and cooled, then sold as 'lard'.
Just so we do not miss out the third animal fat, the lace like fat from around the intestines of sheep is used to wrap hazlet in but it has to be done whilst the fat is still warm from the animal, because once it cools it gets stiff and brittle and 're-warming' does not work!


----------



## john palmer

*Member from Tasmania.Oz*

John.#28. Two thick slices of bread and dripping and a mug of cocoa.
That was supper every night at Gravesend Sea School back in 1955. 
What lovely memories you brought back ! ! 
.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Fred Field said:


> NO!!
> Suet, normally sold in the UK as 'shredded suet', is the fat case from round the kidneys of cattle.
> Lard is the 'rendered down' product made from the fat, from anywhere, on a pig. It was usually put through a 'mincer', 'grinder' to the citizen of N. America, then heated and the resulting liquid drained off and cooled, then sold as 'lard'.
> Just so we do not miss out the third animal fat, the lace like fat from around the intestines of sheep is used to wrap hazlet in but it has to be done whilst the fat is still warm from the animal, because once it cools it gets stiff and brittle and 're-warming' does not work!


Fred, I don't know what hazlet is but you're making my mouth water. No fat, no taste as far as I'm concerned. When did everyone decide they were going to live forever?

John T


----------



## cueball44

Haslet is a savory pork loaf, OK in a sandwich. Penny ducks are similar, OK for duck ash, we had it in the old days when money was scarce.(Pint)


----------

